# S6 4.0T reliability?



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Curious what the reliability is on these 4.0T engines? I'm sure the majority are still under warranty but what have been the issues if any you all have encountered? Any high mileage drivers? This will be my car hopefully in the next couple of months which I plan on having at least 3-4 years so I'm trying to avoid a disaster. I know the 4.2 is a nice motor but has its own problems requiring top dollar maintenance. Just checking to see if the 4.0T will follow in its footsteps. Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

no one?:facepalm:


----------



## 1sfg (Jan 21, 2014)

33k on mine. About 6k of that with APR 1.1. No issues to date. Many with much more miles than that on other forums,?including folks like Kiku on AudiZine with a tuned RS7 that's still running strong. Engine does not appear to be a weak point on this car.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Well that's good to hear. I've been searching for anything I could find on the issues and come up empty handed, which I presume to be a good thing.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

mk6_myke said:


> Curious what the reliability is on these 4.0T engines? I'm sure the majority are still under warranty but what have been the issues if any you all have encountered? Any high mileage drivers? This will be my car hopefully in the next couple of months which I plan on having at least 3-4 years so I'm trying to avoid a disaster. I know the 4.2 is a nice motor but has its own problems requiring top dollar maintenance. Just checking to see if the 4.0T will follow in its footsteps. Thanks for any help or advice.


The 4.0T is a stout motor and will consistently deliver for you for years to come. It's worth looking for a CPO'd vehicle so you get extra Audi warranty in case anything goes sideways on you though. After all, they're just machines!


----------

